# A/c Problems



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

I have a two month old 2005 31RQS and have made 3 trips out and had A/C Problems all three trips. The unit will only run for a short time then shuts off and will not restart. In order to get back up I have to disconect shore power and the 12V battery. I have been to Dealer three times and also contacted Keystone directly. They say they are going to have to replace the whole unit. Am wondering if anyone else has had similar problem.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mark - If it's wired the same as the 13.5K units the rest of us have there is a way to reset that sucker. Do a search here on the board, or I'm sure someone will chime in shortly. I seem to recall that this solved a similar problem to yours.

Although if you're already resetting the unit they may be right about other trouble lurking.

By the way - Welcome to Outbackers.com - the finest group of campers on the net









ON EDIT: Here's the link to that topic:

Carrier AC Problems


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you go to the same campground? Do you know if they had voltage problems? Does it do the same when plugged in at home? Did it happen when you ran another high current AC appliance like the Micro or the water heater on AC?

The reason the Air Conditioner locks out is due to 3 shutdowns that were not generated by the controls (ie; low voltage or loss of AC). This is a safety feature to help keep the compressor from burning up. Do you have a volt meter that you can check the voltage in your trailer when the AC is running. Also there have been problems with loose wiring, if you have a loose wire in the circuit to the AC it can cause these symptoms.

Replacement of the AC is the repair of last resort try to be sure that the other issues are checked first.


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

[Thanks for the Link- The Ground wire in the unitwas found disconnected so the dealer assumed it was good to go. The voltage issue was checked also plenty of power at all the sites we stopped at. The kicker is if I leave the 12VDC Battery diconnected it will run all night in Fan High or Low but Auto will not work at all. I have even asked the dealer to replace the PC boards in order to avoid a change out and the possible problems that go along with replacment ie leaks. I will say that this is an awesome TT we love it and my Brother just picked up his 23RS last week so it looks like a Family affair.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck and Welcome. action You can have your own rally


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder how works at all with the 12vdc disconnected







.What about in Dry Mode? Will that work in Auto? Where was the ground wire found that was disconnected?

You may not have needed the heat but does the remote operate the furnace okay??

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

markvpayne,

Don't know anything about AC but wanted to welcome you to Outbackers (_and_ your brother.)

That 31RQS looks like an awesome TT. I can't wait to see one in person!

Mark


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

This is what is so odd. The furnace worked great cycled on and off at set temp and I could control with the remote. The Dry setting did nothing nor did the Auto but the "Fan only" worked with the remote . The ground wire was the main incoming power to the A/C unit from the breakers. I suspect that the unit was operating ungrounded using the common, and in the ungrounded condition the PC control boards where getting stray voltage. Once the unit is on the compressor and fan work great and will cool the coach quickly until the unit kicks out again. I think it is a control circut problem but the dealer says change it out with a brand new unit from Carrier. I would to get to bottom of the issue if for nothing else closure and knowledge.

MP


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

The first outing went great....no problems. Searched for over a year and finally settled on the 23RS...It is a dandy!!!!!!!! and what a great forum this is..No AC problems in the 23RS Bro..If it gets to warm in the Palace, you can come slum around in my little TT......


----------

